# Social Category > General Chat Forum >  Geyser Problem

## Thulanim

My geyser makes so much noise in the evening and initially I thought it will stop if I switch it off but it didn't, it only stopped when I closed the water supply to the house. Does any one have an idea as to how to solve this one, at least to have an idea before I call any plumber to come rip me off.

----------


## AmithS

What sort of noise? is it all the time or only when you using water?

----------


## wynn

Check the stopcocks on the water main near the meter and on the way up to and into the house, also see if there is an isolating stopcock in the ceiling near the geyser.
There should be a little arrow on the side, make sure that they are all pointing in the correct direction so that the flow through the stopcock is correct.
If it is pointing the wrong way the jumper will piston up and down creating an almighty racket. (like a hammering or vibrating sound)   :Wink:

----------


## Thulanim

It starts in the evening when everyone is asleep and it does that all the time. The noise sounds like that of a washing machine and by that time it breathes a lot more water on the outside that normal.

----------


## Thulanim

Thanks Wynn for the advise I will check that over the weekend and give feedback next week.

----------


## Dave A

A bit like a kettle when it's switched on?

----------


## Sparks

My first thought was an air lock but as it is mainly aar night that you hear it I will agree with what Dave has asked. In all likelihood you can hear it boiling. Check the thermostat and release valve. If they are ok you can also check your element. It gets a hairline crack through which power flows even when the thermostat has switched off.

----------


## AmithS

I had a similar problem recently, new pressure valve etc... but was making like a shuddering noise every now and then.

Plumber installed a 1 way valve just before the pressure valve and the noise stopped. 

Apparently its due to the air\changing pressure from the municipality side? Something to that effect was explained to me!

----------


## Thulanim

Dave A, a kettle sound its better, the sound is like that of a washing machine and it does not stop it just goes right through. At first the house use to shake when it was making the noise the one plumber advised me to check if the water pipes to the geyser were hanging in the air and that if so I must tighten them which I did. Now its no longer shaking the house but its still making the terrible noise. 

Interesting enough is that on Sunday evening we started by opening the hot water taps and it stopped making the noise, when we closed them the noise started and we then closed the main water supply to the house and the noise stopped. However on Monday when the noise started we went straight to close the main water supply and the noise continued. Switching off the electricity supply does not stop the noise.

----------


## Justloadit

Could it be that the temperature of the water is too high? Maybe the thermostat has welded the contacts closed, and the heater remains on, and the pressure relieve valve is releasing the pressure of the steam, making the sound. It can take a few hours to get the water up to 80 or 90 degrees to start building up pressure. Switching the power off at this stage or opening the hot water tap does not stop the sound because the water has latent heat and will continue until it has cooled down, which could be a few hours or until the hot water in the geyser is replaced by cold water.

----------


## Dave A

The way this one is heading, it might be an idea to check the temperature setting on the thermostat, and take the temperature of the hot water (probably best a couple of hours after hot water was last drawn) - just to make sure the thermostat is operating correctly.

----------

